

AT&T Rejects Google's Android - lnguyen
http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2008/11/att-disses-goog.html

======
ram1024
ha ha ha love how stupid some people are.

if you're going to make an internetcapable smartphone OS, who better to do it
than Google who is practically synonymous with the Internet

first generation has its flaws sure, but it's no Vista. i hope google makes
them pay for their idiocy later, these kinds of people can't be educated
without pain.

